# Need help with my fish



## DarkLeviathan (Dec 5, 2003)

I had this P since it was a small. Someone told me it was a black Piranha. But I'm not sure. Thanks


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

i dunno if it's just me but i cant view the picture.


----------



## DarkLeviathan (Dec 5, 2003)

I'm soo sorry..Hope this one works


----------



## phil (Feb 15, 2003)

it could be a rhom, not %100 sure.

It's odd looking, maybe an even rarer piranha.

nice fish though!!!


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

brandtii maybe. i don't think it's a rhom. maybe it's a brandtii.

Joe


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

looks like a rhom
fatten him up a little more


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Genin said:


> brandtii maybe. i don't think it's a rhom. maybe it's a brandtii.
> 
> Joe


 Yea looks more like a brandtii then a Rhom.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I think it's a little rhom.
The fin placement doesn't resemble that of a brandtii, imo.


----------



## AzNP (May 21, 2003)

ill take my chances wit brandti


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

I'll say rhom


----------



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)

I think its a Rhom!! Could be a manni? no?


----------



## oburi (Jul 11, 2003)

Definately not a manueli. I would say a stressed rhom. It does somewhat resemble a brandtii but im not sure about the fin placement on brandtii. Nice fish either way. How big is he?

Oburi


----------



## DarkLeviathan (Dec 5, 2003)

thanks for everyone reply. At least I got it down to two species. Here's another pic just in case someone else can id


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

I would say Rhom!!!


----------



## radar22 (Jul 10, 2003)

looks like a rhom to me!


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

rhom.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

You got Rhom...







!


----------



## DarkLeviathan (Dec 5, 2003)

THanks for everyone help in id my fish. Honestly I was hoping it was a Rhom and now I have confirmation! I can't wait when it gets bigger. this forum R







C K S !!!!!!


----------



## vlahos (Sep 7, 2003)

nice rhom dude. wait until those eyes get red.


----------



## DarkLeviathan (Dec 5, 2003)

Some of you made a good observation about my fish that it look stress, weak, and skinny. I took some measure to try to improve the health of my fish and now check it out in just a few days. after feeding it beefheart and three gold fish. Thanks Again.


----------

